# Big Pioneer Kuro discount!



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

A great deal going on at BB online http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8869147&type=product&id=1210290068342


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

$2500 is a good deal for that?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Compared to the original MSRP, yes. Not so much though when comparing to current street pricing of the Elite version.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

They have been discontinued; infact Pioneer has stated they are pulling entirely out of making Plasma's all togeather.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I know a lot of people like the Kuro. At that price though I would get a nice projector.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

It's not even 120Hz??


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> It's not even 120Hz??


Huh?? Its a plasma.

They were selling that 5020 Kuro for $1300 Cdn. at Futureshop a couple months back.

$2500 is a joke.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

peano said:


> Huh?? Its a plasma.


Oops... My mistake... Need to pay more attention... :grin:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

This is a decent value. While the Bestbuy write doesn't say it, this model is capable of 1080p 24Hz too (for you DirecTV customers). I can not find a contrast ratio on this one however (PCMag writeup of 8809:1 average).


----------

